#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الاتحاد الأوروبي: بروتوكول الإنترنت شخصي

## رويتر

دعت منظمة أوروبية لحماية البيانات الشخصية، وتتبع الاتحاد الأوروبي، إلى اعتبار "بروتوكول الإنترنت" IP، وهو عبارة عن أرقام متسلسلة تحدد هوية أجهزة الكمبيوتر على الإنترنت، من المعلومات الشخصية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## ابن البلد

ويقود بيتر شار، مفوض لجنة حماية البيانات الشخصية في المنظمة، التي تتخذ من ألمانيا مقراً لها، جماعة لإعداد تقرير حول كيفية تطابق سياسات الخصوصية لمحركات البحث على الإنترنت التي تديرها غوغل وياهو ومايكروسوفت مع قانون الخصوصية للاتحاد الأوروبي.

وقال شار للبرلمان الأوروبي، خلال جلسة استماع بشأن حماية البيانات على الإنترنت إنه عندما يتم تحديد عنوان بروتوكول إنترنت لأحدهم فإنه "يجب أن يعتبر معلومة شخصية"، وفقاً للأسوشيتد برس.

وتختلف وجهة نظره عن وجهة نظر غوغل، التي تصر على أن بروتوكول الإنترنت هو مجرد بروتوكول يحدد موقع جهاز الكمبيوتر، وليس من يستخدمه، وهو أمر صحيح ولكنه لا يقر بأن العديد من الناس يستخدمون هذا الجهاز نفسه.

ويدرك شار أن عناوين بروتوكول الإنترنت لجهاز كمبيوتر قد لا تكون شخصية دائماً أو أنها لا ترتبط بأفراد، مثل أجهزة الكمبيوتر في مقاهي الإنترنت أو المكاتب والشركات.

إن التعامل مع بروتوكول الإنترنت بوصفه معلومات شخصية ستكون له مضامين أخرى حول كيفية طريقة محركات البحث في تسجيل البيانات.

وتقود غوغل تحركاً جديداً من حيث أنها الشركة الأولى التي قامت في العام الماضي بتقليص الفترة الزمنية لتخزين بيانات البحث إلى عام ونصف فقط، إضافة إلى أنها قلصت فترة الاحتفاظ ببريمجات التعقب "الكعيكات" Cookies، وهي التي تجمع معلومات حول استخدام الإنترنت، في أجهزة الكمبيوتر من المعدل الاعتيادي المقدر بثلاثين عاماً إلى انتهاء الصلاحية خلال عامين.

من جانبه قال مستشار الخصوصية العالمية في غوغل، بيتر فلايشر، إن قيام غوغل بجمع بروتوكولات الإنترنت لتقديم الخدمة أكثر دقة للزبائن لأنها تعلم من أي جزء من العالم تأتي نتائج البحث، وأي لغة يستخدمون، وهو أمر لا يكفي لتحديد هوية المستخدم.

أما مايكروسوفت، فلا تقوم بتسجيل بروتوكول الإنترنت للمستخدم أثناء عمليات البحث، وإنما من خلال تسجيله فيما يعرف بشبكة "جواز السفر" المرتبطة بالبريد الإلكتروني "هوت ميل" وبرنامج المحادثة "الماسينجر".

وكان تحالف من جماعات حماية الخصوصية قد دعا في وقت سابق إلى إنشاء "قائمة عدم التعقب" Do Not Track List بحيث تمنع المعلنين على شبكة الإنترنت من تعقب تحركات متصفحي الشبكة العالمية.

وجاء هذا الاقتراح من التحالف المناهض لخرق خصوصية متصفحي الإنترنت من خلال تعقب تحركاتهم والمواقع التي يتصفحونها على الإنترنت في وقت تتزايد فيه أرباح الشركات المعلنة بسرعة كبيرة، وتساهم بزيادة أرباح شركات الإنترنت العملاقة مثل غوغل وياهو.

----------

